# IH 350 Busted power steering box



## steelman1026 (Mar 19, 2011)

I Picked up a what I believe to be a late 50's IH 350 utility with loader. It ran great and still does put the power steering box basically sheered apart due to I believe it not be adjusted and allowing to much slop? nI took it apart and had to weld some areas and re tap and drill out some of the holes. I am just having trouble putting it together I need a exploded diagram and to know how to set everything back so it functions properly, I hope someone out there is familiar with this issue. thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Steelman!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

go to cnh.com and you can go into parts manuals for all IH and farmall equipment. You can also try going into caseih.com also.
caseman-d


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 350 utility with manual steering and I know that those boxes are a problem. Ours has been rebuilt countless times, and it only seems to last 5-10 years before it is junk again.

FYI, the 350 utility was built from 1956-1958. Ours is a '56 model.


If you look here you can search for 350 and click on 350 International Utility Tractor. Its under Chassis and is diagram #252. I was looking there earlier today for some parts for the Fast Hitch on mine, so I had it bookmarked.


----------

